# Tractor Tires



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a set of tires like what right of way tractors have. I need them for a 4x4 kubota 9540, I have to run hay back and forth on the road to feed and it's killing my normal ag tires! I've searched online for days and I can't seem to fine anything. The tires I am looking for look similar to a very aggressive turf tire, anybody know where I can find them?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Firestone Agricultural Tire
Michelin AG
Titan | America's Best Since 1898
http://www.carlisletire.com/media/catalogs/agricultural.pdf
If you can't find what you are looking for on any of these links, you don't know it right now, but you don't want them lol
to me what you want are industrial or utility tires, but there is a problem with that $$$$$$$$$$$ and sizing.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We have an old massy industrial tractor that had the industrial tires on it. It has the factory loader on it. We tried putting chains on the industrial tires to do loader work (manure and loading roll bales). We had to put regular tractor tires on the rear just for traction. I think your tractor is 4WD and that would help off road with the industrial tires. But most of the tractors bought around here that come with industrial tires on them will soon have regular tractor tread on them for traction.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

The others have said industrial tires, I believe these are know as R-4 tread tires in the tire shops and ag tires are R-1 tread.


----------

